

How Do People Spend Their Time at Work (Infographic) - jmhoran
http://www.entrepreneuraddict.com/how-do-people-spend-their-time-at-work-infographic/

======
moocow01
"Creativity is the residue of time wasted.” - Albert Einstein.

As jobs require more creativity, the MBA way of thinking regarding production
and resources becomes less and less applicable. Anyone who is creative knows
that it is near impossible to just turn it on for a straight 8 hours. In my
opinion, in regard to intellectual/creative jobs we need a new frame of
reference rather than the 8 hours a day, 9-5 measurement - how about instead
we just judge on results and rather than judging how much time somebody
"wastes"

~~~
jmhoran
I completely agree. I'm much more concerned about tasks accomplished rather
than how long it took you to do it. Get your stuff done for the week in 30
hours and leave for the other 10. I don't care, just get it done.

------
colanderman
The "$ wasted per month" metric doesn't make any sense for salaried employees
(at which this metric seems targeted). Many salaried positions sport
creativity as a bottleneck (I know this is certainly true for myself as a
software engineer). That the productivity of employees in these professions
cannot be measured in hours is inherently the reason that they are salaried
and not hourly.

I strongly suspect that were the working hours of the measured employees were
reduced to 35 hours a week that one would not see an equal reduction in
productivity.

~~~
eli_gottlieb
_That the productivity of employees in these professions cannot be measured in
hours is inherently the reason that they are salaried and not hourly._

No, the reason is so that they can be kept in the office more than 40
hours/week without any additional pay.

